# Using Gardz on damaged drywall



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, just finished a 25,000 sq. ft. dr.'s office. Remodel. Originally built in the early '80's. Went to bid the job and they had removed all the wallpaper. All of it. Apparently, they had just went through ripping the old wallpaper off. It took ALL the surface paper off the rock. Only leaving the mudded joints and nail spots. The rest was torn down to the brown paper underneath. Ten foot walls. Approx. 22 exam rooms, library, huge lobby, two reception rooms, 7 baths, 5 halls...remove old popcorn ceiling...you get the picture. Well, at bid time they were using Gardz brand resurfacer. (I guess that is what you call it.) The can advertised to eliminate ALL blisters....like new surface..blah, blah, blah. I won the bid (not sure if you call it a win, lol) We started the job and immediately found out that this stuff did not do all it claimed. Ok, so what to do now....there were literally 1000's of blisters on the walls after skimming (level 5) all walls. I suggested that they try and put MORE Gardz on, and this time cover the entire surface. Well they did, and it helped a bit. Still had to cut out what blisters were there...seemed like a ton, then re-apply MORE Gardz to the cut outs. Let that dry overnight, then re-skim the spots, let that dry, then sand and touch up before texture. Initial bid was for "orange-peel". Wound up doing a knock-down at NO extra charge. Everything looked brand new after texture. I finished it in two sections. They primed and painted the finished section while we were doing the other. No blisters showed up. OR if they DID, they were small and the knock-down hid them. The knock-down was a good call. The orange-peel would have been a nightmare, I think. Finished the job yesterday, I don't expect any call backs and think I have made a customer for life. They were very pleased with the job.

Said all that to say this.....This was my first experience with using Gardz. If you guys (the one's who aren't familiar with this stuff) use this, just remember, don't be shy with it. Use it liberally. And it's NOT a miracle cure. It DOESN'T do all it says it will. It DID however, help. Just use a lot. And let it set overnight to dry.....not 3 hrs. like the can says. Maybe this note will help out for some in the future. Just thought I would share.

David:thumbup:


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure what Gardz is...

but this sounds very similar to a commercial job i posted about a while back, but on a much smaller scale.......

we used that Zinsser shellac based primer.....(im guessing Gardz is comparable) ...

and yea, just like you said....apply it LIBERALLY hahhahaha...

nothin pisses me off more when contractors, owners, whomever pull off the wallpaper and declare 'its like NEW for you! it should be a piece of CAKE!!'

only to find exactly what you described....the freakin paper face of the drywall GONE and obliterated hahahhah...

good thing everything worked out for you in the end. i only had literally 4 12 ft high walls about 30' long to work with.......i couldnt imagine 25,000 sf.......


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

Never used the Gardz before. SW makes a product called drywall conditioner. Used it quite a few times on remodels. Cake the stuff on and goodbye blisters. Sounds like you had your hands full with that project! Sit down for a cold one once it was finished?


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: guardz*

I have used Guardz many times and it's ok. Because it is conveinient. The best stuff i've found is Draw Tite by Scotch(From California, sold on line and maybe through good paint stores). It is a water based product takes a little longer to dry but i've used it on some hairy drywall and no problem.


el


----------

